# Programmiersoftware für SPS Siemens S7



## Bob-Morane (1 März 2007)

Moin Moin.
Ich suche eine Programmiersoftware für eine Siemens S7. Jetzt kommt das "aber". Sie sollte einfach zu bedienen sein. Am besten so die Software für die Siemens LOGO!. Oder ist es gar nicht möglich die einzelnen Bausteine zu verbinden. Als Beispiel habe ich einen Sreenshot von dem Logo-Programm angehängt. Gibt es so etwas für eine S7. Für die S5 soll es so etwas auf dem Markt sein. Kennt jemand von Euch eine solche Software ?


----------



## MatMer (1 März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn überhaupt könnte man das Programmieren mit dem Simatic Manager in FUP mit der Logo! Software vergleichen. Aber auf gar keinen Fall gleich setzen.

Und wirklich viel Fremdsoftwar zum Programmieren einer S7 von Siemens gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Jo (1 März 2007)

guckst du dort:
https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=22764848&caller=view

mfg: Jo


----------



## godi (1 März 2007)

Bob-Morane schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Ich suche eine Programmiersoftware für eine Siemens S7. Jetzt kommt das "aber". Sie sollte einfach zu bedienen sein. Am besten so die Software für die Siemens LOGO!.


 
Leicht ist das?
Also ich finde bei den vielen Strichen usw verliert man gleich den Überblick. Naja ist wieder mal geschmakssache. Ich bin zumindest froh das ich mit der Logo nix am Hut habe.

Arbeite dich mal mit den normalen Simatic Manager in FUP ein. Ich denke das ist die leichtest erlernbare Programmierart. Ich habe auch so im Selbststudium angefangen. Aller Anfang ist schwer.  
Und schlecht ist es glaube ich nie wenn man sich da ein wenig auskennt denn wenn man mal zu ner richtigen Anlage kommt und dort zb. fehlersuchen muss dann tut man sich um einiges leichter wenn man das schon gesehen hat.


----------



## Bob-Morane (1 März 2007)

Erst einmal Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Das Probelm ist , das wir (bei uns in der Firma) das Logo-Programm gewöhnt sind und leider keiner einen richtigen Lehrgang auf die Siemenssoftware hat. Von daher währe es für uns eine echte Hilfe wenn es so ein Programm gibt.


----------



## nade (1 März 2007)

Stimme Godi zu, also im Simativ Manager auf FUP kommt recht nahe an die Logo, easy, .. dran. Nachteil oder auch Vorteil ist das rückwirkende Ausgänge oder Programabschnitte nicht über eine Linie verbunden ist, sondern halt entsprechend die Adresse was auf was rückwirkend Einwirken soll. Hatte mit der Theben TS (Mitsubishi ??) auf der Meisterschule den Einstieg in die Steuerungstechnik gezeigt bekommen, und war über das Kreuz und Quer mit den  Ausgängen zur Verrliegelung oder Freigabe nicht so sehr angetan. Da gefiel mir die "Weiterführung" auf TRYsim schon besser, aber wenns dann um die Hardwarekonfig und um Taktmerker ging, war mir da doch um einiges der Simatic Manager lieber. Strukturiert und Dokumentiert mit Symboltabelle in FC´s aufgeteilt macht nach "kurzem" Eingewöhnen auch keine probs mehr.


----------



## Immergewinner (2 März 2007)

Dem am nächsten kommt eigentlich nur CFC für Step7.
--> http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/industriesoftware/html_00/produkte/software-cfc.htm

Wer Interesse daran hat, --> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11193


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 März 2007)

Bob-Morane schrieb:


> Erst einmal Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> Das Probelm ist , das wir (bei uns in der Firma) das Logo-Programm gewöhnt sind und leider keiner einen richtigen Lehrgang auf die Siemenssoftware hat. Von daher währe es für uns eine echte Hilfe wenn es so ein Programm gibt.




Vergiss es, die LOGO mit der Step7 - Software vergleichen zu wollen.

Bei der S7 werden sich ja nachher noch ganz andere Probleme auftun, z.B. HW-Konfig ect.

Godi hat schon gesagt, was auch IMHO ist.

Lass dich nicht von den Netzwerken abschrecken, es gibt genug Merker, in jedem NW bildest du einen.

Du wirst sehen, das ist nacher Übersichtlicher als die LOGO - Darstellung.

Vergiss nicht, ein S7 - Programm ist 100 - 100 fach komplexer als ein LOGO - Programm, da muss schon etwas strukturiert werden, sonst ist nacher die Übersicht im Arsch!


----------



## Andrew (2 März 2007)

Ergänzend zu nade's Hinweis über TRYsim - sieh dir auch mal WIN SPS S7 von MHJ an. Dort kann man auch im Simulator online mit der simulierten Steuerung gehen und Stausinformationen anschauen wie bei STEP 7 in echt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 März 2007)

Andrew schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu nade's Hinweis über TRYsim - sieh dir auch mal WIN SPS S7 von MHJ an. Dort kann man auch im Simulator online mit der simulierten Steuerung gehen und Stausinformationen anschauen wie bei STEP 7 in echt.



Von Siemens gibts dazu den PLCSIM.


----------



## TommyG (4 März 2007)

Und

wenn ihr im Betrieb mal an die Grenzen der logo kommt, also deswegen grobe Richtung S7 und so denkt, dann ist nen Lehrgang imho immer das effektivste. Wenn mal einmal drin ist, dann ist das eckige Denken auch gar net mehr sooo aufwendig.

Greetz


----------



## HDD (4 März 2007)

Hi,
ich denke zum eingewöhnen könntet Ihr euch mal Step 7 light runterladen
die ist kolo und dazu gibt es auch Erklärungen.
Step7 download http://support.automation.siemens.c...d&objid=10805396&DataKey=10805396&treeLang=de

Jo war schneller.

HDD


----------



## Bob-Morane (3 April 2007)

Das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber das mit dem Lehrgang ist so eine Sache. Bei uns leider nicht. Ich habe mir die Step7 lite Version herunter geladen. Kann man damit eine S7-200 , CPU212 programmieren ? Ich habe bei der Hardwarekonfig. gesehen , das dort nur 300er ausgewählt werden können.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

Bob-Morane schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber das mit dem Lehrgang ist so eine Sache. Bei uns leider nicht. Ich habe mir die Step7 lite Version herunter geladen. Kann man damit eine S7-200 , CPU212 programmieren ? Ich habe bei der Hardwarekonfig. gesehen , das dort nur 300er ausgewählt werden können.



Für die 200er brauchst du Step7 _Micro_.


----------

